# Charter all digital



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

Not sure about other areas, but St Louis Charter has gone all digital. Must have a box if you didn't have one before. I had to pick up a couple for my S2's.

After the switch, they moved A LOT of channels around. I had to do guided setup again to pick up the new lineup. Had hoped Tivo would have switched them automatically, but maybe because of the huge number of changes it didn't.

After setup all is well, but hated to redo all my tivos to get the lineup changed.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

The problem is that when they do the all digital switch, Charter reports a new lineup to Tribune but they also leave the old lineup in place. This is because your entire zip code didn't go digital at exactly the same time, they do it at the very least hub by hub if not node by node. So, the old lineup exists until the entire service area that is served by that lineup is converted. There's no real way for the TiVo box to know that you have been converted except for you to re-do the lineup manually.

When you went through Guided Setup again, when it asked what channels were on certain numbers it was determining whether or not to give you the old lineup or the rebuild lineup.


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

JosephB said:


> The problem is that when they do the all digital switch, Charter reports a new lineup to Tribune but they also leave the old lineup in place. This is because your entire zip code didn't go digital at exactly the same time, they do it at the very least hub by hub if not node by node. So, the old lineup exists until the entire service area that is served by that lineup is converted. There's no real way for the TiVo box to know that you have been converted except for you to re-do the lineup manually.
> 
> When you went through Guided Setup again, when it asked what channels were on certain numbers it was determining whether or not to give you the old lineup or the rebuild lineup.


It was the new lineup. There was no problem at all once I redid setup. Just was expecting it to automatically change like when they do one off changes.

Just want to make sure others are aware of this. I waited for a couple of days thinking it was going to change, but since it didn't.....


----------



## shrike4242 (Dec 1, 2006)

timr_42 said:


> It was the new lineup. There was no problem at all once I redid setup. Just was expecting it to automatically change like when they do one off changes.
> 
> Just want to make sure others are aware of this. I waited for a couple of days thinking it was going to change, but since it didn't.....


How did you find out they went all digital and you needed to redo Guided Setup?

I'm in St. Louis and I know they've been talking about making the transition, though there's nothing that I've seen about it already happening.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

We went all digital here a couple months ago and I had to do the same thing.


----------



## shrike4242 (Dec 1, 2006)

I talked with Charter and they said the transition is based on account numbers and they do them in in groups. My area, from what the rep said, will transition sometime starting in March. They'll send out the first notification at least 30 days in advance of the transition and when they have the date confirmed, they will send out a second one. Both notifications will be sent via postal mail and not included in the monthly service invoice mailing.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

shrike4242 said:


> I talked with Charter and they said the transition is based on account numbers and they do them in in groups. My area, from what the rep said, will transition sometime starting in March. They'll send out the first notification at least 30 days in advance of the transition and when they have the date confirmed, they will send out a second one. Both notifications will be sent via postal mail and not included in the monthly service invoice mailing.


The transition is based on where you live. There's no way, unless account numbers are geographically based, that it can be determined by your account number. They have to do it for everyone connected to the same node or hub at the same time. They may be doing *notifications* by account number, but the actual transition is purely location based.


----------



## shrike4242 (Dec 1, 2006)

JosephB said:


> The transition is based on where you live. There's no way, unless account numbers are geographically based, that it can be determined by your account number. They have to do it for everyone connected to the same node or hub at the same time. They may be doing *notifications* by account number, but the actual transition is purely location based.


They are geographically based, since the rep told me that the account numbers were tied to locations.

They're doing the upgrade in groups and by account number, since he referenced my account number when looking up when our area would go and not by my zip code.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

shrike4242 said:


> They are geographically based, since the rep told me that the account numbers were tied to locations.
> 
> They're doing the upgrade in groups and by account number, since he referenced my account number when looking up when our area would go and not by my zip code.


Yeah, I still think it's not actually determined by your account number, it would not be done in an entire zip code all at once. By asking for your account number, he'd know which hub and node you were connected to and would then be able to figure out when it'd be done. The account number determining when it was done just makes absolutely no logical sense. It was just how they looked you up.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Do you still need the TA/Are there still SDV channels for your all-digital rollout?

All the Charter techs around here (SoCal) are promising left and right that dropping the analog channels will mean no need for SDV and tuning adapters.

--Carlos V.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Unbeliever said:


> Do you still need the TA/Are there still SDV channels for your all-digital rollout?
> 
> *All the Charter techs around here (SoCal) are promising left and right that dropping the analog channels will mean no need for SDV and tuning adapters.*
> 
> --Carlos V.


This is the point where you remind yourself of your user name and that you're dealing with a cable company.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

Over at DSLReports there are people who are reporting the same thing (that they've been told by Charter reps that SDV is going away) but also there is evidence that TAs are still required in areas that recently went all digital.

I think the answer is somewhere in the middle. In their presentation regarding their offer to buy Time Warner Cable, Charter said that they wanted to "deleverage" the "switched video platform" so I think they *want* to go in that direction and will eventually do so, which is good news.

However, they are also working towards eliminating CableCard support through their FCC waiver which states that they can stop issuing new cable cards if they can get a retail product that uses their downloadable security on the market. They will be committed to support existing cablecards in the field, though, for some time to come.


----------



## ort (Jan 5, 2004)

I'm in St Louis myself and just got a letter from Charter about this.

I'm a little confused. What is this mysterious digital equipment I need to keep my old series 2 working?

And, on their FAQ, which seems pretty detailed, there is no mention of a tuning adaptor. That would be amazing. I hate the freaking tuning adaptor. It causes me all sorts of grief.

That said, I'm pretty sure we will need an SDV box because expecting Charter to get anything right is pretty much out of the question.



> Connecting your Retail-purchased TiVo to digital equipment or CableCARD
> Series1 or Series2 Single Tuner DVR:
> 
> You will need to connect your TiVo DVR to the digital equipment from Charter to continue receiving all of your channels. Please visit www.tivo.com/alldigital or contact TiVo for instructions on how to set up your TiVo DVR with Charter digital equipment.
> ...


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

ort said:


> I'm in St Louis myself and just got a letter from Charter about this.
> 
> I'm a little confused. What is this mysterious digital equipment I need to keep my old series 2 working?
> 
> ...


The digital equipment will be a cable box. A tuning adapter would not do you any good since it will only work on a cablecard TiVo. Controlling a cable box with a TiVo is always hit or miss so good luck with that setup.


----------



## ort (Jan 5, 2004)

Looks like there is another TiVo mini in my future.


----------



## chrislay (Jan 24, 2014)

My area switched as well last weekend, after redoing guided setup, I'm still not getting program information on a majority of my channels. I get it for the locals and strangely enough, HBO, Flix and the Indie channels, but nothing else. It says To Be Announced for the rest. I have tried connecting and downloading info each day, but still no updated program guides. How long should it take to roll that out? Does anyone have any other suggestions? Perhaps a zipcode that has the new lineup would work? I have tried 63104 and 63118 so far.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

chrislay said:


> My area switched as well last weekend, after redoing guided setup, I'm still not getting program information on a majority of my channels. I get it for the locals and strangely enough, HBO, Flix and the Indie channels, but nothing else. It says To Be Announced for the rest. I have tried connecting and downloading info each day, but still no updated program guides. How long should it take to roll that out? Does anyone have any other suggestions? Perhaps a zipcode that has the new lineup would work? I have tried 63104 and 63118 so far.


The 63118 zip has a digital rebuild lineup. You likely aren't offered that lineup by default when you run guided setup and have to manually select it. Also be aware that eventually they will kill off one of the lineups so you may have to run it again if your guided data starts running out.


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

shrike4242 said:


> How did you find out they went all digital and you needed to redo Guided Setup?
> 
> I'm in St. Louis and I know they've been talking about making the transition, though there's nothing that I've seen about it already happening.


Turn on channel 3(I know not a real channel). In my area and a couple other that I know of, they have been running an information video. On the screen there is a crawler that lists when the switch is going to happen in your area.

If you have to get a box(like I did) go early. I didn't and there was over an hour wait to get one.


----------



## shrike4242 (Dec 1, 2006)

timr_42 said:


> Turn on channel 3(I know not a real channel). In my area and a couple other that I know of, they have been running an information video. On the screen there is a crawler that lists when the switch is going to happen in your area.
> 
> If you have to get a box(like I did) go early. I didn't and there was over an hour wait to get one.


I do have a Charter cable box on one TV (needed for the promotional Triple Play pricing I'm on), so I'll check Channel 3 on that box and see what comes up. Thanks for the pointer.


----------



## chrislay (Jan 24, 2014)

rainwater said:


> The 63118 zip has a digital rebuild lineup. You likely aren't offered that lineup by default when you run guided setup and have to manually select it. Also be aware that eventually they will kill off one of the lineups so you may have to run it again if your guided data starts running out.


Thanks, I went back and tried again with 63118 and that worked. I think the trick was when it asked me what was on channel 13, I selected "WXPS-Independent" instead of the more intuitive "WXPS-DT." Of course, I don't know if that is the common channel that Tivo picks for the area, YMMV.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

shrike4242 said:


> I do have a Charter cable box on one TV (needed for the promotional Triple Play pricing I'm on), so I'll check Channel 3 on that box and see what comes up. Thanks for the pointer.


This is illegal, by the way. They cannot require you to take one of their boxes for the promo pricing. If you want to eliminate the $10 or whatever rental fee is, you can take it back and just have a CableCard device (TiVo)


----------



## shrike4242 (Dec 1, 2006)

JosephB said:


> This is illegal, by the way. They cannot require you to take one of their boxes for the promo pricing. If you want to eliminate the $10 or whatever rental fee is, you can take it back and just have a CableCard device (TiVo)


I was going to do that initially, though they're crediting the cost of the boxes back in CableCard rental fees and it's been useful once in a while for OnDemand content that obviously can't be viewed on the Tivo.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

shrike4242 said:


> I was going to do that initially, though they're crediting the cost of the boxes back in CableCard rental fees and it's been useful once in a while for OnDemand content that obviously can't be viewed on the Tivo.


Fair enough, if they are not charging you for those boxes. Just know your rights and make an informed decision. They cannot force you to take a box to get a promo price, and if you don't take the box they have to give you a discount equal to the rental price. Got to keep them accountable


----------



## hazelnus (Nov 3, 2007)

We're on the Illinois side of St. Louis and just went digital with Charter yesterday. With my Roamio basic, i did a guided setup with the St. Louis zip code above and worked great, no problem. With my Premiere 4, I had to run guided setup three times before i could get all my channels. After that, i had a problem with a couple of my season passes that were the correct channel but didn't match up with episodes that should be scheduled to record, so i had to cancel and get those season passes again. Overall, pretty smooth transition. The tuning adapters still appear to be required.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I disconnected my TA and flipped through all the HD channels, only 3 didn't work without it. So either they have a lot of the SD channels using SDV or they're barely using SDV.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> I disconnected my TA and flipped through all the HD channels, only 3 didn't work without it. So either they have a lot of the SD channels using SDV or they're barely using SDV.


For me, it is exclusively SD channels (like all the SD channels on the sports tier). Very few channels that I watch are SDV. However, I believe the NFL Redzone channel was on SDV last season, so I have no choice but to keep it attached. I really hope they find a way to disable SDV. I honestly think it is still active just because they don't want to go through the trouble of disabling it.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Dan203 said:


> I disconnected my TA and flipped through all the HD channels, only 3 didn't work without it. So either they have a lot of the SD channels using SDV or they're barely using SDV.


Does your company have a list of them on their site, Brighthouse does here.


----------



## FrodoB (Jan 3, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> I disconnected my TA and flipped through all the HD channels, only 3 didn't work without it. So either they have a lot of the SD channels using SDV or they're barely using SDV.


Unless they're changing something in the upgrade, that's far from true in at least the Wisconsin Charter region. Something like half to 2/3 of the HD channels here are SDV, including a not-insignificant number of popular ones that are included in Expanded Basic.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> I disconnected my TA and flipped through all the HD channels, only 3 didn't work without it. So either they have a lot of the SD channels using SDV or they're barely using SDV.





FrodoB said:


> Unless they're changing something in the upgrade, that's far from true in at least the Wisconsin Charter region. Something like half to 2/3 of the HD channels here are SDV, including a not-insignificant number of popular ones that are included in Expanded Basic.


Doesn't having popular channels on SDV kind of defeat the purpose of SDV? If someone is always watching a SDV channel there is never any band width being freed up from not broadcasting it on that node, isn't that whole idea behind SDV?

Also if someone else on your node is already watching a SDV channel wouldn't it temporarily be available to everyone on the node without the need for the TA? I thought all the TA did was request the channel be sent?


----------



## FrodoB (Jan 3, 2005)

atmuscarella said:


> Doesn't having popular channels on SDV kind of defeat the purpose of SDV? If someone is always watching a SDV channel there is never any band width being freed up from not broadcasting it on that node, isn't that whole idea behind SDV?
> 
> Also if someone else on your node is already watching a SDV channel wouldn't it temporarily be available to everyone on the node without the need for the TA? I thought all the TA did was request the channel be sent?


No one ever accused Charter of intelligence. 

Seriously, though, I think they just got to the point where anything that got newly added went to SDV by default. It's possible it was easier for them to administer that way. I think I remember that they did a major network upgrade a couple years back, too, so maybe this started because of bandwidth constraints and just continued once that wasn't so much a problem.

Either way, I'm not going to complain about having a TA if it means literally every station I ever watch is in HD, which basically will be the case on April 8.


----------



## djev (Jan 12, 2014)

I live in the Fort Worth area, we were the first to go "all digital" last year. We didn't use TA before the change or after the change. It did make a lot of people angry because they had to get a STB for each TV but that was the only real change.

We just (March 18th) changed to "Charter Spectrum" with over 200 HD channels and 60 Mbps internet speeds. I did have to do the guided setup on ONE Tivo box (we have 2 Premiers and 2 Roamios) and that seemed to signal the other boxes of the lineup change. It is another big lineup change BTW, like the entire 400 series is blank... I wonder what that will become...

Now, if only we could get VOD with Charter on Tivo.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

atmuscarella said:


> Doesn't having popular channels on SDV kind of defeat the purpose of SDV? If someone is always watching a SDV channel there is never any band width being freed up from not broadcasting it on that node, isn't that whole idea behind SDV?
> 
> Also if someone else on your node is already watching a SDV channel wouldn't it temporarily be available to everyone on the node without the need for the TA? I thought all the TA did was request the channel be sent?


Yes that is the point of SDV. They typically assign a block of less popular channels to a smaller block of frequencies with the idea being that it's highly unlikely people on a given node will be watching all of those channels simultaneously. So for example they might assign a block of 10 channels to a block of 5 frequencies. When someone on your node tunes one of those 10 channels it is assigned one of those 5 frequencies and then that is relayed back to your TiVo or cable box so that it knows which frequency to tune. If someone else on your node is already watching that channel then it leaves it where it is and just tells your TiVo/box which frequency to tune. So as long as no more then 5 of those channels are actively being watched at a given time they're able to offer 10 channels for the bandwidth of 5. And on the rare occasion all 5 frequencies are already being used then the TiVo/box simply displays an error. Although since nodes are relatively small this can actually be multiplied out to the point where it's virtually impossible for all the channels in a block to be tuned simultaneously, so that could basically never happen.

Eventually all channels will be SDV. Since nodes are relatively small if they moved all channels to SDV then it would be impossible for a single node to use all the available frequencies, which would free up more bandwidth for other services.

While we see a lot of people complain about poor experiences with SDV and tuning adapters on this forum, it actually is a pretty cool technology that will allow cable companies to offer a lot more services in the future. Stuff like network DVRs and gigabit internet.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

atmuscarella said:


> Doesn't having popular channels on SDV kind of defeat the purpose of SDV?


It doesn't hurt. It just means those channels will probably always be available. For example, TWC in NC puts every single channel on SDV (except the locals I believe). I would assume they do this so that the system isn't overly complex and is probably easy to configure.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

rainwater said:


> TWC in NC puts every single channel on SDV (except the locals I believe).


That's not accurate. I'm on TWC in NC and there are a number of cable channels that are not SDV. ESPN, ESPN2, Fox News Channel, Discovery Channel, just to name a few off the top of my head. If you want to find out which channels are SDV and which aren't, all you have to do is turn off your tuning adapter and see what channels you can still receive.

Perhaps what you are thinking of is that TWC encrypts all digital channels except for the local broadcast channels. To view unencrypted channels all you have to have is a digital ClearQAM tuner, to view encrypted channels you also need a CableCard, and to watch SDV channels you have to also have a tuning adapter.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

tarheelblue32 said:


> That's not accurate. I'm on TWC in NC and there are a number of cable channels that are not SDV. ESPN, ESPN2, Fox News Channel, Discovery Channel, just to name a few off the top of my head. If you want to find out which channels are SDV and which aren't, all you have to do is turn off your tuning adapter and see what channels you can still receive.


Are you in the Charlotte market? AFAIK, they put all channels on SDV a while back. I'm not sure about the east side of the state. From what I was told, it was one of only 2 markets that did that at the time. I don't have them anymore, so I do not know if they have changed it recently.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

rainwater said:


> Are you in the Charlotte market? AFAIK, they put all channels on SDV a while back. I'm not sure about the east side of the state. From what I was told, it was one of only 2 markets that did that at the time. I don't have them anymore, so I do not know if they have changed it recently.


I'm in Raleigh. You could be right about Charlotte, I don't know much about what TWC does down there.


----------



## younglife12 (Dec 31, 2011)

I am jumping in on this discussion and could use some help! I am also in Wisconsin and Charter's date in my area is April 15 for all digital. I am trying to get by without too many monthly charges. I have a lot of TV's (all pretty old technology).

I think your responses should help others as well since this is affecting so many people very soon!

I have (two) Series 2 Tivo's and one Series 3 with lifetime. I currently have one digital box from Charter on the Series 3 (Which they made me hook up to get the deal) and could switch to a cablecard at $2 a month instead of box charge of 6.99 month on the Series 3. 

I talked with Tivo yesterday and they said my series 2 boxes would not work with Charter's all digital but from the comments here that may not be true? I have lifetime on all 3 tivo's and would like to keep my series 2 if it is compatible with Charter's digital service (with some kind of box, of course).

I never watch "on demand" etc.

I am considering purchasing tuners (which Charter suggested for all my TV's after MANY calls) They recommended HDhomerun Prime (By Silicondust) They did NOT say they would work with TIVO but I didn't ask. This would be a lot cheaper than replacing my 2 lifetime tivo's. (the tuners are about $149.00 each.)

Here are my questions:
1) Will these tuners work with my series 2 Tivo's so that I can continue to use the tivo's (or has anyone done this)? I know I'll need cablecards to put in these tuners but they quoted me $2 a month for each card so that seems more reasonable to me than cable box charges.

2) Are there severe issues with using these tuners with series 2?

3) Does anyone have a newer TV that can accept the cablecard and what model if you care to share? That would work on my "non" tivo rooms. I would just replace my old technology TV's over a period of time with Cablecard Tv's and eliminate the need for the box charge.

4) On the FCC web page they state you don't have to rent your cable card and you can purchase it. Has anyone done this and where did you purchase it? Google fcc cable card 

5) Are there any other options that I have not considered?

Thanks in advance for your help!

Joni


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

The series 3 will need a cable card and TA, the series 2's will need a DTA (stripped down cable box) or full cable box and IR blaster or direct connect cable.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

younglife12 said:


> I am jumping in on this discussion and could use some help! I am also in Wisconsin and Charter's date in my area is April 15 for all digital. I am trying to get by without too many monthly charges. I have a lot of TV's (all pretty old technology).
> 
> I think your responses should help others as well since this is affecting so many people very soon!
> 
> ...


Are you sure it's a 3 they don't have IR port to control a box like 2 and below do, were you changing channels manually?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

younglife12 said:


> 3) Does anyone have a newer TV that can accept the cablecard and what model if you care to share? That would work on my "non" tivo rooms. I would just replace my old technology TV's over a period of time with Cablecard Tv's and eliminate the need for the box charge.


They don't really make TVs with CableCard slots any longer. Since many cable companies use SDV these days, a tuning adapter connected to the TV would also be required to get certain channels. While that could technically be done the same way that the current TiVos do it, no TV manufacturer (that I am aware of) has chosen to do so. Manufacturers view it as a feature that very few people would use, and they don't think adding it for those few people would justify the extra expense of doing so, particularly in an era when HDTVs are being made to be as cheap as possible.

Your only simple option to avoid your cable company's cable box/box change (besides a Tivo of course) would be to purchase Samsung's retail cable box/media streamer:

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-GX-SM...=1395520339&sr=8-1&keywords=samsung+cable+box

Long term though, it would probably be a better strategy to just upgrade to a Roamio and Minis rather than trying to hold onto the Series 2's and buying CableCard compatible devices for every TV in your home. One benefit of that is that you will only need 1 Cablecard to supply live TV to every TV in your home, which means your cable company will only be changing you 1 CableCard rental fee.



younglife12 said:


> 4) On the FCC web page they state you don't have to rent your cable card and you can purchase it. Has anyone done this and where did you purchase it? Google fcc cable card


I think you are wrong about this. I have never read that the FCC has mandated that consumers have a right to buy their own CableCard. Please provide a link that says this.


----------



## younglife12 (Dec 31, 2011)

cannonz said:


> Are you sure it's a 3 they don't have IR port to control a box like 2 and below do, were you changing channels manually?


Ok... Now I know I came to the right place! This is so confusing!

I have a Tivo Prmiere XL series 4 (not 3)


----------



## younglife12 (Dec 31, 2011)

tarheelblue32 said:


> They don't really make TVs with CableCard slots any longer. Since many cable companies use SDV these days, a tuning adapter connected to the TV would also be required to get certain channels. While that could technically be done the same way that the current TiVos do it, no TV manufacturer (that I am aware of) has chosen to do so. Manufacturers view it as a feature that very few people would use, and they don't think adding it for those few people would justify the extra expense of doing so, particularly in an era when HDTVs are being made to be as cheap as possible.
> 
> Your only simple option to avoid your cable company's cable box/box change (besides a Tivo of course) would be to purchase Samsung's retail cable box/media streamer:
> 
> ...


1) I must have misunderstood the FCC. They state you have the right to install your own cable card (rented from your cable company)....

2) I think the Roamio and minis would cost me the same or more than charter want's for the boxes on each TV, Tivo's rent (if I understand it right) is $13.00 for Roamio and 5.99 month for each Mini OR I could purchase all the lifetime's for them and that would be a lot.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

You will definitely need card and TA for the premiere and DTA's for the series 2's, if they are indeed series 2's (look for model number on back) Your cable company is probably providing 2 DTA's for free for a while and charging a couple bucks a month after that. Then use the blasters that came with the tivos or direct connect cable from ebay (more reliable) to control DTA's, redo setup. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tivo-IR-Bla...796?pt=US_Remote_Controls&hash=item4aa489f254


----------



## younglife12 (Dec 31, 2011)

cannonz said:


> You will definitely need card and TA for the premiere and DTA's for the series 2's, if they are series 2's (look for model number on back) They are probably providing 2 DTA's for free for a while and charging a couple bucks a month after that. Then use the blasters that came with the tivos or direct connect cable from ebay (more reliable) to control DTA's, redo setup.


The premiere (series 4) already has a charter digital box that we have used since we got it. The other two say "Series 2" on the front. Not sure what you meant "use the blasters that came with the tivos" And not sure if I need a "direct connect cable" The Series 2 are currently hooked up and it's been so long since I installed them I don't know if they have what I will need.


----------



## younglife12 (Dec 31, 2011)

younglife12 said:


> The premiere (series 4) already has a charter digital box that we have used since we got it. The other two say "Series 2" on the front. Not sure what you meant "use the blasters that came with the tivos" And not sure if I need a "direct connect cable" The Series 2 are currently hooked up and it's been so long since I installed them I don't know if they have what I will need.


I now see your link above on the blasters. It looks like it's compatible with my Toshiba but doesn't mention my Humax...


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

younglife12 said:


> 2) I think the Roamio and minis would cost me the same or more than charter want's for the boxes on each TV, Tivo's rent (if I understand it right) is $13.00 for Roamio and 5.99 month for each Mini OR I could purchase all the lifetime's for them and that would be a lot.


Lifetime is the only sensible way to go. In the long run, you will be much better off than renting boxes from your cable company. See thread discussion on this topic:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=515396


----------



## shrike4242 (Dec 1, 2006)

younglife12 said:


> Ok... Now I know I came to the right place! This is so confusing!
> 
> I have a Tivo Prmiere XL series 4 (not 3)


As long as you have a cable card and a tuning adapter, you're good to go. That's all you need, though when the channel map changes, you will need to go through Guided Setup again to get the channels set up again.



younglife12 said:


> 1) I must have misunderstood the FCC. They state you have the right to install your own cable card (rented from your cable company)....
> 
> 2) I think the Roamio and minis would cost me the same or more than charter want's for the boxes on each TV, Tivo's rent (if I understand it right) is $13.00 for Roamio and 5.99 month for each Mini OR I could purchase all the lifetime's for them and that would be a lot.


1) You're right about the FCC allowing for cable card self-installs, since it just requires providing Charter the Data ID and Host ID. It doesn't need a truck roll. Heck, most of the times I've had a tech on-hand to do a CableCard install, they screw it up or the back-end rep screws it up.

If you don't mind being forced to watch the content on a TV that the DVR is connected to, having Charter's sub-par DVR implementation in place of the Tivo software or a much smaller amount of recording space, go with the Charter boxes.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

shrike4242 said:


> 1) You're right about the FCC allowing for cable card self-installs, since it just requires providing Charter the Data ID and Host ID. It doesn't need a truck roll. Heck, most of the times I've had a tech on-hand to do a CableCard install, they screw it up or the back-end rep screws it up.
> 
> If you don't mind being forced to watch the content on a TV that the DVR is connected to, having Charter's sub-par DVR implementation in place of the Tivo software or a much smaller amount of recording space, go with the Charter boxes.


Translation: Charter employees are incompetent, so if you don't mind rewarding their incompetence by paying Charter extra money each month to rent their crappy equipment, in addition to the money you are already overpaying them for the content, then just do that.


----------



## younglife12 (Dec 31, 2011)

shrike4242 said:


> As long as you have a cable card and a tuning adapter, you're good to go. That's all you need, though when the channel map changes, you will need to go through Guided Setup again to get the channels set up again.
> 
> 1) You're right about the FCC allowing for cable card self-installs, since it just requires providing Charter the Data ID and Host ID. It doesn't need a truck roll. Heck, most of the times I've had a tech on-hand to do a CableCard install, they screw it up or the back-end rep screws it up.
> 
> If you don't mind being forced to watch the content on a TV that the DVR is connected to, having Charter's sub-par DVR implementation in place of the Tivo software or a much smaller amount of recording space, go with the Charter boxes.


I hear that. I love Tivo. Have had tivo for about 10 years and purchased liftetime on all 3.

Charter just "assured" me that my Series 2 tivos "should" work with the hdhomerun prime. I had to go to level 2 tech to get that answer. Level one said he knew nothing about it. Amazon has it (homerunprime) for $99 so I will buy 2 for my series 2 tivo's and give it a try. If it doesn't work Amazon will take them back. If it all works, (big IF) my series 2 tivos will cost me $2.00 each a month for the card from charter (and of course the $100 initial cost). That will give me some time to save up for the Roamio and minis and the lifetime subscriptions for them all.

Speaking of Charter employees, I recorded my conversation with the worst customer representative ever. I have an app on my phone that can do that easily. I kept telling him he was being recorded but he continued to harrass me. I called and complained and played the unbelievable conversation and they were shocked (or seemed shocked) that he spoke to me that way. They were kind, however, and offered me free installation. I'm thinking they will regret it.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm not sure what you mean by the homerunprime will work with your series 2 tivo's it is a tuner for computer based DVR system. All you need is a DTA from your cable company for each of them, either free or a couple of bucks a month. And I suspect the digital box you have for your premiere is a TA (does it have a USB connection to the tivo?) and has a cable card installed.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

cannonz said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by the homerunprime will work with your series 2 tivo's it is a tuner for computer based DVR system. All you need is a DTA from your cable company for each of them, either free or a couple of bucks a month. And I suspect the digital box you have for your premiere is a TA (does it have a USB connection to the tivo?) and has a cable card installed.


As far as I know, Charter does NOT provide DTAs. For the digital conversion, they require you to get a full cable box. At least in my area no DTAs were offered.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Same here. Not DTAs, you had to get a full box. If was free for a year then $5/mo per box there after. For me it didn't matter, but I'm sure it's going to add up big time for other people once that year is up.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

Dan203 said:


> Eventually all channels will be SDV. Since nodes are relatively small if they moved all channels to SDV then it would be impossible for a single node to use all the available frequencies, which would free up more bandwidth for other services.


I don't know about that. Charter's CEO has said on multiple occasions that he wants to get out of the SDV platform. I think what is more likely to happen is that instead of a wholesale move to SDV (meaning MPEG2/4 modulated onto a QAM) there will be a move to IP-delivered h.264 via multicast. Which, while functionally very similar to SDV, is drastically different (which I'm sure you're already aware).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah I was going to mention IP but I didn't want to confuse people too much. Although as long as cable companies are required to support CableCARDs they wont be able to switch to IP as the CableCARD spec requires QAM.

Personally I'm still holding out hope for AllVid, rather then proprietary IP technology, but we'll likely end up with the later. Especially with Charter's special waiver they got from the FCC.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

Dan203 said:


> Yeah I was going to mention IP but I didn't want to confuse people too much. Although as long as cable companies are required to support CableCARDs they wont be able to switch to IP as the CableCARD spec requires QAM.
> 
> Personally I'm still holding out hope for AllVid, rather then proprietary IP technology, but we'll likely end up with the later. Especially with Charter's special waiver they got from the FCC.


Unfortunately CableCard is on it's way out, the writing is on the wall. The best we could ever hope for is our beloved TiVo becoming (one of) Charter's partners for downloadable security (they have to have at least one) to keep their CC waiver, but eventually the tide of "apps" available on "multiple devices" will be enough for the FCC to say that "retail works!" even if it doesn't meet the standards that *we* would set.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The AllVid alliance is still pushing the FCC for a more universal replacement to CableCARD, I'm really hoping they listen. But in all likelihood the the FCC is going to listen to the lobbyist and cable is going to end up being a hodgepodge of proprietary downloadable security standards. They'll all be "open", but they'll be different enough that it'll be hard, or impossible, for a company like TiVo to design a box that works with all of them.


----------



## pshivers (Nov 4, 2013)

Charter did the all digital upgrade last night here in SoCal, (03/25/2014). It does look like I will need to run the guided setup on my Tivo boxes (2 Roamios and 3 Tivo Mini's) as many channels like HBO and many others are listed as one program but playing another right now as well as many messages that some channels are not available on my tuning adapter.

Charter has been informing us of the change for the past couple of months at least and that they would provide Cable Boxes and/or CableCards to those customers for free for 12 month to those customers that will need to add them to their TV in order to continue watch Charter Cable programming. (Does that mean I get one of my existing CableCards for free for the next 12 months???)

I'm looking forward to the promised doubling of Internet speed to 60 Mbps and their "Spectrum" service, (whatever that really means). Now if they would update the CableCard firmware to 153.1101 so I can use all 6 of my tuners I would be very pleased!

They did not mention anything about special handling of Tivo's such as the need to run the guided setup to get all your channels back in sync, but that is par for the course with Charter.

Thanks for the info, I'll run my Guided Setup and see if the clears the Channel Guide mismatch problems.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

When we first switched a lot of the channels were wrong. There were quite a few listed with a P at the end designating a Pacific feed, but that were actually east coast feeds so they were off by 3 hours. I had to submit several lineup change requests to TiVo to get those fixed.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

pshivers said:


> Charter did the all digital upgrade last night here in SoCal, (03/25/2014). It does look like I will need to run the guided setup on my Tivo boxes (2 Roamios and 3 Tivo Mini's) as many channels like HBO and many others are listed as one program but playing another right now as well as many messages that some channels are not available on my tuning adapter.


Because they usually do the digital upgrade on a neighborhood by neighborhood basis, there is usually a new lineup created (called something like "rebuild"). You can look at http://tvlistings.zap2it.com/ and enter your zip to see if it is available. If it is, then you would need to run guided setup again and when you get to the channel setup do the advanced setup and choose the new lineup.

Just be aware if you choose a new lineup, they may or may not delete that lineup after a few months and move everyone back to the main lineup. If they do that, you will have to run GS again.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Mine only had one lineup, but I still had to rerun GS. I think the change was so massive it just screwed up my TiVo. My Sister never did on her TiVo HD and it did get picked up eventually, but after like a week.


----------



## pshivers (Nov 4, 2013)

Did the Guided Setup on both my Roamio's and all is well now, just had to ask for a secondary channel to chose what station it was as the first one displayed was giving no indication what station was doing the broadcast.

I did a "GS" on my three Mini's also, but it appears it was not necessary as the 3rd mini was receiving the appropriate channels before I ran the GS again... Figured it couldn't hurt to run it anyway, much shorter process than the Roamio GS.

We had a couple of channels change numbers that we have several Season Passes setup and the Season Pass has been updated automatically with the appropriate new channel numbers.

My wife went to the local Shopping Mall this morning where our local Charter Office is located and she said there was a customer line going out the door! Apparently many Charter Customers did not bother reading their mail from the past couple of months about the change to All Digital today! -lol- 

Internet Speeds are unchanged at this point, (Not that I'm complaining...):
35.43 Mbps Download
04.21 Mbps Upload


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

pshivers said:


> Internet Speeds are unchanged at this point, (Not that I'm complaining...):
> 35.43 Mbps Download
> 04.21 Mbps Upload


Have you power cycled your modem?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I talked to Charter a few days ago, they said they weren't bumping us to 60Mbps until the end of the year even though we had the digital change in November. They also said that they require you to use their equipment to get the 60Mbps speed. But that it's now provided free of charge rather then $7/mo.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> I talked to Charter a few days ago, they said they weren't bumping us to 60Mbps until the end of the year even though we had the digital change in November. They also said that they require you to use their equipment to get the 60Mbps speed. But that it's now provided free of charge rather then $7/mo.


Oh, the modem is provided "free of change". How nice of them. Of course the cost is really just rolled into the base price rather than being broken out as a line item fee, which means that people who want to use their own equipment won't be able to save money by doing so.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Actually they told me that if I continued to use my own modem not only would I not get the 60Mbps upgrade but it would actually cost me $7/mo more then using theirs. I tried to argue, but she wouldn't budge. The whole reason I bought my own modem was to save $7/mo so what else could I do but accept theirs?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> Actually they told me that if I continued to use my own modem not only would I not get the 60Mbps upgrade but it would actually cost me $7/mo more then using theirs. I tried to argue, but she wouldn't budge. The whole reason I bought my own modem was to save $7/mo so what else could I do but accept theirs?


Exactly, what else can you do when there is a lack of regulation and competition. I'd still complain to the FCC anyway if it were me.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I just fired off a complaint to the FCC. I doubt anything will come of it, but we'll see.


----------



## jrsobx (Mar 6, 2014)

They went all digital here on the Outer Banks of NC. The problem is that we have a LOT of houses that are beach/vacation rentals with 8+ bedrooms. Some of these houses have 12+ televisions. Now those owners have to pay for a charter box on every television. This adds up, especially since the houses sit empty for 8 months.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That's a situation where a couple of TiVo Roamios and a bunch of Minis might pay for themselves. Or a few HDHomeRun PRIMEs and some cheap DLNA receivers. 

Would be nice if there was a simple digital TV gateway device that had 6 tuners and use a single cable card to feed live TV to 6 TVs via your home network through some sort of super cheap, Chromecast like, receiver at each TV.


----------



## jrsobx (Mar 6, 2014)

That is one of the main reasons why I'm looking for a mini...and a roamio plus!

Now if only I could hit 15 posts so I can post in the buyers/sellers forum!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jrsobx said:


> Now if only I could hit 15 posts so I can post in the buyers/sellers forum!


Done.


----------



## jrsobx (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> That's a situation where a couple of TiVo Roamios and a bunch of Minis might pay for themselves. Or a few HDHomeRun PRIMEs and some cheap DLNA receivers. Would be nice if there was a simple digital TV gateway device that had 6 tuners and use a single cable card to feed live TV to 6 TVs via your home network through some sort of super cheap, Chromecast like, receiver at each TV.


 There's the HDHR Prime like you mentioned, and you could use HDHRFling with a Roku. (If you're not on TWC who copy protects everything except major networks).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

So the HDHomeRun Prime only works on non copy protected channels? That sucks? TiVo allows in home streaming of copy protected channels why can't they? Or is that only because the Roku requires the transcode?


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> Actually they told me that if I continued to use my own modem not only would I not get the 60Mbps upgrade but it would actually cost me $7/mo more then using theirs. I tried to argue, but she wouldn't budge. The whole reason I bought my own modem was to save $7/mo so what else could I do but accept theirs?


Same exact situation here in Riverside, CA with Charter. I had a fit when they started charging me when their crappy modem went on the fritz and they activated the modem in VOIP box. So I bought my own. Then I dropped the phone for a while. When I resumed the phone service, the tech wanted me to switch back to the combined phone/modem but I said no.

Now it looks like I have to go to their modem to save me $7 and get higher speeds?????


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The higher speeds were a promised future upgrade for me. All she could say is that most markets will be 60Mbps by the end of the year. She didn't know when my market would make the upgrade.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

UCLABB said:


> Same exact situation here in Riverside, CA with Charter. I had a fit when they started charging me when their crappy modem went on the fritz and they activated the modem in VOIP box. So I bought my own. Then I dropped the phone for a while. When I resumed the phone service, the tech wanted me to switch back to the combined phone/modem but I said no.
> 
> Now it looks like I have to go to their modem to save me $7 and get higher speeds?????


File a formal complaint with the FCC. There is absolutely no good reason why Charter internet customers should be unable to purchase and use their own cable modem. If enough people complain, maybe the FCC will finally do something about it.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> So the HDHomeRun Prime only works on non copy protected channels? That sucks? TiVo allows in home streaming of copy protected channels why can't they? Or is that only because the Roku requires the transcode?


 No, it works with copy protected channels when used with WMC and WMC extenders like the xbox 360 and Ceton echo. When you use it with Roku it has to be transcoded with your PC and the HDHRFling app, which doesn't have DRM rights.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

tarheelblue32 said:


> File a formal complaint with the FCC. There is absolutely no good reason why Charter internet customers should be unable to purchase and use their own cable modem. If enough people complain, maybe the FCC will finally do something about it.


They won't do anything about it. Because they provide their modems for free, the FCC will never require them to allow user provided modems. Honestly, the one's they do provide are fine. They are standard docsis 3.0 modems usually.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

rainwater said:


> They won't do anything about it. Because they provide their modems for free, the FCC will never require them to allow user provided modems. Honestly, the one's they do provide are fine. They are standard docsis 3.0 modems usually.


That's a very defeatist attitude. I agree it is unlikely the FCC is going to do anything, but it never hurts to try. The real issue here is that if ISPs can force you to use their own internet equipment, then they can potentially use your internet connection to provide WiFi to other customers without your knowledge or consent.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

tarheelblue32 said:


> That's a very defeatist attitude. I agree it is unlikely the FCC is going to do anything, but it never hurts to try. The real issue here is that if ISPs can force you to use their own internet equipment, then they can potentially use your internet connection to provide WiFi to other customers without your knowledge or consent.


Charter doesn't distribute cable modems with wireless builtin any longer. I believe this change occurred when they switched to no longer supporting customer provided modems.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah according to the lady I talked to this is all an effort to simplify and standardize for support purposes. As long as it remains free I don't really care. The only reason I argued about it is a) I have to take time to set up up the new modem and b) I worry that some day down the road they're going to change their mind and start charging me for the modem and I wont notice.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm having a weird lineup thing going on here with Charter. My Xbox One's OneGuide has picked up all the new "Spectrum" channels that all-digital areas are getting, but here in Birmingham we're not all digital yet. Zap2It and my TiVos still have the old lineup. I think Charter is publishing these lineups in such a way that they're hidden, yet still published.



Dan203 said:


> I just fired off a complaint to the FCC. I doubt anything will come of it, but we'll see.


Retail device rules do not apply to internet services. The FCC doesn't have the same authority to regulate the internet side as they do the video side. Several cable companies require you to use their modem. Charter changed last year (or maybe 2012) and they no longer allow customer owned modems. Grandfathered devices can stick around, but if you want to move to the current pricing tiers you have to take their modem. FWIW, they got rid of the rental fee and in my market the price didn't go up. So, when I got their modem my price stayed exactly the same.



Dan203 said:


> So the HDHomeRun Prime only works on non copy protected channels? That sucks? TiVo allows in home streaming of copy protected channels why can't they? Or is that only because the Roku requires the transcode?


HDHR requires a DTCP copy protection capable device for CCI-flagged channels.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Silicon Dust should create a cheap DTCP receiver device that people can use to access the HDHomeRun tuners. Something with a little better UI then the generic DLNA interface. My Sister currently has 3 cable boxes in her house. After the first year they're going to start costing $7/mo ea. If there was an easy way for her to access the HDHomeRun from those TVs instead it would pay for itself in about a year. I'm sure others would consider a similar setup if it were available.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> I just fired off a complaint to the FCC. I doubt anything will come of it, but we'll see.


Someone from Charter actually replied to this complaint. There explanation was basically the same thing she told me on the phone.... They're not charging more for user owned equipment they just require you to use their equipment to qualify for their new plans which happen to be cheaper. It all sounds like double speak to get around the law to me. But whatever I got the new modem from them a few days ago. I just need to hook it up and call them to get it activated.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

Dan203 said:


> Someone from Charter actually replied to this complaint. There explanation was basically the same thing she told me on the phone.... They're not charging more for user owned equipment they just require you to use their equipment to qualify for their new plans which happen to be cheaper. It all sounds like double speak to get around the law to me. But whatever I got the new modem from them a few days ago. I just need to hook it up and call them to get it activated.


The retail equipment regulations do not apply to internet service.

And in terms of FCC complaints, they are legally required to respond to them.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

I've only been casually following this thread, but today I got the notice from Charter. The notice says the switch will be made "By" May 20. Only a couple of weeks away so it could happen at any time. 

Can someone summarize what will happen? Will I be watching TV and suddenly everything is screwed up or, presuming they do the change in the dead of night, will I wake up to everything screwed up? Is there no chance that the the TiVo will take care of itself? Or presuming it won't, do I just start doing a gs on my Tivos? What if TiVo hasn't updated the guide info? What do I do then?

(Side note on a positive: finally getting Sundance and BBCA in HD!)


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

UCLABB said:


> I've only been casually following this thread, but today I got the notice from Charter. The notice says the switch will be made "By" May 20. Only a couple of weeks away so it could happen at any time.
> 
> Can someone summarize what will happen? Will I be watching TV and suddenly everything is screwed up or, presuming they do the change in the dead of night, will I wake up to everything screwed up? Is there no chance that the the TiVo will take care of itself? Or presuming it won't, do I just start doing a gs on my Tivos? What if TiVo hasn't updated the guide info? What do I do then?
> 
> (Side note on a positive: finally getting Sundance and BBCA in HD!)


If you have a cablecard TiVo, the only thing you will have to do is run guided setup and select the new lineup (you may have to do the advanced lineup selection). Because the rollouts happen at different times in the same market, a new lineup is created. Your cablecards and tuning adapters will get updated automatically right when the switch occurs.

Luckily for me, most of the channels weren't moved but the major changes were channel additions (about 200). So my season passes worked just fine until I ran guided setup. You may want to create a spreadsheet with all of the channels so you will know which ones to check/uncheck.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

rainwater said:


> If you have a cablecard TiVo, the only thing you will have to do is run guided setup and select the new lineup (you may have to do the advanced lineup selection). Because the rollouts happen at different times in the same market, a new lineup is created. Your cablecards and tuning adapters will get updated automatically right when the switch occurs.
> 
> Luckily for me, most of the channels weren't moved but the major changes were channel additions (about 200). So my season passes worked just fine until I ran guided setup. You may want to create a spreadsheet with all of the channels so you will know which ones to check/uncheck.


Thanks. So, if I have this right, everything will be fine as far as recording my season passes after the switch. I'll only have to run the guided setup in order to have a manageable guide, i.e., eliminate channels I don't get or don't ever want to watch. Also, I presume I may have to move some season passes to any new HD channels?


----------



## pshivers (Nov 4, 2013)

You will need to run guided setup in order for you season pass to work correctly otherwise it will not know the correct channels to record if they have moved...


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

UCLABB said:


> Thanks. So, if I have this right, everything will be fine as far as recording my season passes after the switch. I'll only have to run the guided setup in order to have a manageable guide, i.e., eliminate channels I don't get or don't ever want to watch. Also, I presume I may have to move some season passes to any new HD channels?


Yes, your season passes will be fine as long as you run guided setup the day of the switch. You should see a lineup called "Rebuild" or something similar. That will be the new all-digital lineup (just say the channel is wrong when it asks you to verify the channel during guided setup). For me, we had a few duplicate and missing channels for a few days but they cleared it up pretty quickly after a few days. But like I said, we didn't have many channel moves so none of the season passes I had changed anyways.

If you have season passes on SD channels, you will have to recreate them for the HD channel. If any of them aren't airing, you may have to wait until they are back in the guide to add the new season pass. So keep your old SD season passes around until you are sure you added the new HD season pass.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Charter Altadena here. I was actually out of town during our switchover on the 29th of April. I didn't need to run guided setup and didn't lose any recordings (that I've noticed, yet).

Due to still-flaky Tuning Adapter performance, I do however put the device on a timer that power-cycles the TA and the Roamio once a day when I go out of town.

The only thing I had to do was move season passes from SD channels to the new HD channels (like BBCA), but the ones on the SD channels were still working, and all my HD ones are untouched.

Maybe because Altadena has been a long time Charter region that there was no mass-renumbering going on. It was just new channels showing up.

--Carlos V.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Unbeliever said:


> Charter Altadena here. I was actually out of town during our switchover on the 29th of April. I didn't need to run guided setup and didn't lose any recordings (that I've noticed, yet).


Most markets created new lineups because the digital upgrade rolled out in stages so not everyone even in the same city got the new lineup at the same time. A few didn't create new lineups but that is not the norm. Even without running guided setup, it probably will not affect your current season passes for most channels since most markets didn't move most of the major channels.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

But I see all the new ones. First time I hit the TiVo button, I got the message "You got a bunch of new channels, here they are:" and the guide data is populated on the new channels (which was why I was able to create HD season passes to replace the SD ones).

So 91001 was an "all at once" switchover.

--Carlos V.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

They have been doing more and more "flash cut" upgrades to all digital lately. For example, I believe Montgomery, AL went all at once.


----------



## mrschimpf (Feb 18, 2011)

Sheboygan, Wisconsin all-digital went off this morning; after checking if the listings were in Zap2It I found out the new listings were in Rebuild, so I did have to run Guided Setup. Lost my archived antenna channels over the years, but outside a couple missing listings (and someone at Charter thinking Univision=Universal HD), no hitches, all wishlists retained and my season passes transferred to the new channels, though my WMC PC setup didn't get the new lineups yet.


----------

